# [Regular Season Game 81] Houston Rockets vs. New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(52-28)/(49-31)*


When/Where:
*Monday, April 13, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Paul / Butler / Stojakovic / West / Ely*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets haven't let the absence of one of their stars disrupt their fight for playoff position in the tightly packed Western Conference. Adding Yao Ming to their list of injured players, however, might be too much to overcome.
> 
> The Rockets hope Yao can return from a foot injury and help their chances for home-court advantage in the first round of the postseason Monday night when they host the New Orleans Hornets, fighting for position in the bottom half of the West playoff field.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really want to see Scola piss off David overrated West again. Its so nice


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Go Rockets!
We usually win at home,also the hornets are back2back.
We get that much closer to securing the first division title and 3rd seed.:champagne:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

game was good but those last 2 mins went a little stale...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man where is everyone? This is a great game. Lowry, Scola and Wafer just playing great.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man this is an awesome game. Battier, Yao, Scola, Kyle...everybody doing their thing. Paul and West are taken out of the game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just finished watching the first half via DVR. Rockets looking good. Bad call on Ron for the offensive foul. Nice tip in by Shane. Looking good so far. Would be nice to get up by 25 so that the starters (mainly Yao) can rest the 4th quarter.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

That is the second time someone has gotten in the air and tried a lob pass. Just shoot it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not sure about the first time Scola feel but, that was not a flop. Good makeup call on the leg lock by CP3.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry, the only call for NO. That CP3 move for the layup was sick!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets have just shut down the Hornets bigs this game. Paul is not having a Paul type game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I like what I'm seeing here. I'd like to get Yao some rest.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sean Marks has never hit that jumpshot in his life..... why tonight!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, lets put in Deke


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good blowout.

Only 1 more game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Even if San Antonio wins tonight we will stay ahead of them because now our division records are tied and we force it to the tiebreaker that's in our favor.


----------

